# Best Bug Fair



## xenobug (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm thinking about going to one of California's bug fairs next year. I was wondering if any of you have been to one before?

None of them are near where I live so I'll have to travel and I want to make sure It's worth the trip.

I know there's the Cal Poly bug fair and one at the Natural History museum in LA. I want to go to a big one with a lot of dealer and live specimens. Any suggestions?


----------

